# Holy corals.



## Rappyfly (Feb 3, 2012)

Is it the 500 bucks efflo?


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Rappyfly said:


> Is it the 500 bucks efflo?


looks like it to me...


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Could it be the "Ultimate Efflo" instead of the "$500 Efflo"?


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

This article shows the difference between the $500 Efflo and the Ultimate Efflo:

http://www.reefedition.com/sps-spotlight-mo-flo-the-beautiful-acropora-efflorescens/

They are both very beautiful.


----------



## Rappyfly (Feb 3, 2012)

Lol. Very nice find.


----------

